# Slimming world - 2013 resolution.



## Beccaxo

*I've done slimming world before but back in 2010 and lost a fair amount of weight & is the only diet that works for me, so will be joining back in 2013 as my new years resolution. I have fair bit of weight to shift i'm only small 5 foot 4 inches and now weigh a scary 187.6lbs (13st 4lbs) & I know exactly how it got this bad due to eating crap & not caring about myself, considering I used to weigh 120.4lbs (8st 6lbs) I have a fair amount to shift and want to be back in at least a size 12 for my MIL wedding in June out in Turkey - I am a size 14/16 now so want to feel confident again. I do loose weight easily but only for a while then it becomes hard to shift! This is why I need to get back to group and get support and help! 

Anyone on here want to be slimming world buddies and compare notes? I am starting group on Wednesday 9th Jan. *​


----------



## Ceejay123

Good luck sweetie :) I'm not doing a slimming world diet but i didn't want to read and run! Best of luck. xx


----------



## sparkle05

I am starting again tomorrow night :thumbup:

We can team up if you like :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## louisiana

im starting slimming world on the 9th as well:thumbup:

hope i can get my head around it.
unlike u i have never been slim.the lowest weight i remember being(as an adult) was 12 stone,and i felt really confident then.


----------



## Beccaxo

louisiana said:


> im starting slimming world on the 9th as well:thumbup:
> 
> hope i can get my head around it.
> unlike u i have never been slim.the lowest weight i remember being(as an adult) was 12 stone,and i felt really confident then.

*It is pretty easy to get your head around, your slimming world coordinator will explain it you to, the first few days it's learning the ropes but it is really good & it is so nice to feel confident again - good luck in your weigh loss journey  *​


----------



## Beccaxo

sparkle05 said:


> I am starting again tomorrow night :thumbup:
> 
> We can team up if you like :flower:
> 
> :hugs:

*I'd love to team up, be good to swap recipes and notes *​


----------



## louisiana

can i join ur team?:flower:


----------



## Beccaxo

louisiana said:


> can i join ur team?:flower:

*Of course *​


----------



## ZoMo

Please can I join your group? I joined SW last Friday (for the 6th time in 10 years) and due to weigh in again this fri. I have actually been really enjoying it this time round and am feeling really motivated. Have been cooking some really lovely meals this week and I feel so much better for it :)


----------



## louisiana

well just been to my class and it was mega busy,obv with it being the new year.
i wonder how many people will be there in 6 weeks?i know im going to be one of them.
so my weigh in was kinda horrible i weigh 15st13half lb arrrghhhh:cry:


----------



## daniellelk

Hi I'v been doing SW for 12weeks now and lost 14.5lb in that time - would love too join your page?
I post new recipes I try on instagram if any1 wants too add me dani_13910 also have a group on FB Slimming World - dani if you want too follow me on my journey


----------



## Beccaxo

*Everyone can join in 

I'm just keeping it on B&B for now, but can set up a FB page if anyone wants to?
Had my first official class yesterday but been following the SW diet for a week just to get me started & I've already lost 5lbs which I am thrilled about but got a way to go to get to target, but with the motivation and support from group & on here we can all do it  x*​


----------



## ZoMo

Got my weigh in tomorrow. Was horrified last week being the heaviest i have ever been and 7 stone away from being comfortably within my healthy bmi!!!! Will be wearing the lightest clothes possible and taking my breakfast with me for after the weigh in!!


----------



## daniellelk

Beccaxo said:


> *Everyone can join in
> 
> I'm just keeping it on B&B for now, but can set up a FB page if anyone wants to?
> Had my first official class yesterday but been following the SW diet for a week just to get me started & I've already lost 5lbs which I am thrilled about but got a way to go to get to target, but with the motivation and support from group & on here we can all do it  x*​

i just have a page on FB too record my journey, got a few SW friends on there so easier for them too follow me that way.


----------



## louisiana

ive got my weigh in tonight.
its not been a week since i started but i cant get to my meeting on wed cause im working.
hope it goes well


----------



## daniellelk

.


----------



## louisiana

hi i lost 6lbs at my first weigh in so that was in just 5 days!!!!!!

im eating loads at meal times which is amazing everyone!


----------



## daniellelk

.


----------



## ZoMo

I lost 5.5lbs the first week but have really struggled to lose anything this week (week 2), in fact I had stuck to the plan and put on 1/2 a lb by tuesday morning on my scales (which match the SW ones)!! Was so naffed off with it that I went out and ate a huge piece of cake and felt much better, even more so as the 1/2lb had gone the next morning! Weigh in number 2 tomorrow if I am not snowed in. Not looking forward to it but things can only pick up next week. Other than that one humungous cake blip (flexible synned it) I have stuck to plan all week. Wish me luck!

On the bright side I have completed 2 weeks of Body Magic Gold so even if I am not shifting the weight, I am getting fitter :)


----------



## sparkle05

How's it all going beccaxo :) 

I joined slimming world 3 weeks ago and weigh in on a Thursday :) Week 1 I lost 4lbs and week two I lost another 4lbs :) I also got slimmer of the week and won the raffle lol :) 

Can't wait for weigh in on Thursday :)

Congratulations on your weight loss so far :)


----------

